# crowd pleezer 36 hour trip



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

just got in off a three day and let me tell you, there was a crushing that took place. the guys wanted to catch some tunas but knowing the water is dirty they still wanted to try. they did not even put a bait out until past the horn mountain since water stinks so bad. they fished for a day with 3 yellowfin no more than 40 lbs, a few dolphin, and a few wahoos. nothing big but it made for the day offshore. they jigged at night for some blackfin and then decided to come in and put a crushing on the endangered red snapper and ajs. average weight of the jacks were 30 to 35lbs and the snapper had a 12-15 lb average.these guys were pleased with the results of the trip. enjoy the pics.


















































































dock shot










boat shot










well maybe next time they can get threre big tunas.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is some nice fish for sure and a fine box.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DANG NICE HAUL................nothing to complain about there.....good job........


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats what i like to see. Great Job..


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

are those the three sisters with the aj ??


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Hats off to the _CROWD PLEEZER_! :bowdown

Dang nice box of fish guys!:clap

Jimmy


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see you guys had a great trip with them. I went out on that boat his first year and it was pretty pathetic! Long story, but glad to see that they may have got the kinks worked out. I still don't think that I'll try them again though.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

the kinks are worked out, i can promise you that. but with fishing, there also comes bads days but now they are few and far between. we went out again today with a group of 4 and pretty well laid the wood to them again. sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## dryhydro (Mar 22, 2009)

Are they running charters out of Dauphin Island?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Now that's a boat load of fish. Good catch. Gene


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *dryhydro (6/18/2009)*Are they running charters out of Dauphin Island?


they are mainly running there charters out of dauphin island but they do have some charters lined up out of orange beach. for instance, he is running one tomorrow out of dauphin island then going to drive to orange beach and pick up saturday's crew and run out of there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome, just awesome guys!!!!!! i love to see a catch like that. we have a great fishery here and catches like that prove it. a boat of guys that know what they are doing can put some good fish in the boat! we need to send all this pics to the fwc and the fed gov. and say we don't have a problem here! well ya we do i can't find a fryer big enough to cook it all at once!!!!!!!!!! fish on!~!~!!

scot


----------



## hardtail (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out the youtube for this trip. We had a great time and the crew worked their butts off...Still the tuna did not cooperate.But thesnappers and AJs made up for it. They put us on some good fish. But we will be back to go after those yellowfins! <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">A broader set of pics are now on YouTube. The Sirius radio on the boat was down and the only CD on the boat was Marshall Tucker?.So it played over and over and over?.Enjoy<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7zAQbbnh9k<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <o></o><P class=MsoNormal>:usaflag</DIV>


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome video, thanks for that. we went out yesterday and put a crushing on them. no pics though on my end.


----------

